# Maple or Birch?



## The Scenic View (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm new to this side of 7string. I'm looking to pick up a drum kit at some point. Nothing overly expensive, preferably under $1000. Although I'm on the fence if I should go for a maple or a birch kit. I've read about the kits I have in mind, and the tonal characteristics of each wood. Currently I'm looking as the FS, Concept maple, and Concept birch kits from PDP. I'll be playing mainly metal, along with some prog rock, and some lighter jazzy stuff, so I will need a kit that can do all of these styles (or maybe a wood recommendation). If anyone needs more info, feel free to ask! Thanks!


----------



## Michael Vick (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey, drummer here. I would recommend maple. I own both maple and birch kits and have liked the overall versatility of maple. Maple specializes in a clear, defined low-end sound, while birch has a loud attack and piercing mid tones. With my maple kit I have been able to get great sound out of the shells weather I'm playing metal or jazz, while with birch I have found it is primarily used for rock and hard hitting music. Not saying maple isn't good for hard hitting music, but birch has greater attack which sacrifices in the overall "body" of the drums. So if you're looking for something that is versatile with ideal amounts and body, choose maple. If you're interested in a more loud rock based sound, choose birch. But the most important thing is that you choose what suits your ears the most.

Hope this helped.


----------



## Ror (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey, I am also a drummer more so than a guitarist, and I second Michael's opinion on the versatility of maple. I personally own a Mapex Meridian Maple set that I love, which also happens to be within the price range you're looking at. The only thing to think about is that between the styles of music you listed, often the head selection and tuning of the drums is very different. But for what you're suggesting I believe maple would be the best choice.

Also for that punchy metal kick sound, I would recommend a smaller bass drum (18-20") as opposed to a larger one (22"+).


----------



## The Scenic View (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey guys thanks for the input! I just recently stumbled on a sick deal intown that I'm probably gonna jump on. It's a Gretsch Renown Maple, 6 piece (snare, kick, 2 rack, 2 floor), Inca Gold Sparkle, with the following sizes; 6.5X14" snare drum, 8x10" and 9x12" toms, 12x14" and 16x16" floor toms and, 20x22" kick for $850 Canadian! The seller is also giving me some extra heads for free, and the kit is MINT! Like brand new mint minus the used remos.


----------



## Altar (Dec 16, 2012)

Way to go with Gretsch. Hopefully getting a Catalina soon, and I'm really pumped up about it.


----------



## The Scenic View (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks Altar! I'm gonna contact the seller soon, and hopefully pick up the kit for an xmas gift for my self!


----------



## The Scenic View (Dec 18, 2012)

Well the kit sold...  now back to the drawing board *sigh*. Any suggestions?


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 18, 2012)

Glass Cloud is selling one of their drumsets that got used less often on Craigslist. TAMA Superstar Hyper-Drive SL 6-Piece (Dark Mocha Fade)

It's Birch, and I'm not a drummer at all, but it seems like a good price, considering Tama.

Edit: Nice Profile pic. Cyber Stein, right? Sacrifice 5000 life points to bring out any fusion monster in your fusion deck, right? I used him a lot in the digital games to bring out Blue Eyes Ultimate Dragon. xD


----------



## The Scenic View (Dec 19, 2012)

e


WaffleTheEpic said:


> Glass Cloud is selling one of their drumsets that got used less often on Craigslist. TAMA Superstar Hyper-Drive SL 6-Piece (Dark Mocha Fade)
> 
> It's Birch, and I'm not a drummer at all, but it seems like a good price, considering Tama.
> 
> Edit: Nice Profile pic. Cyber Stein, right? Sacrifice 5000 life points to bring out any fusion monster in your fusion deck, right? I used him a lot in the digital games to bring out Blue Eyes Ultimate Dragon. xD



I did see that add! I've played these tama's before and they're pretty mean sounding. I wonder how well they can handle the lighter stuff? And thanks! Yeah he's a killer in the old games, especially when you hack your game so you you don't loose lp when you use the effect hehe.


----------



## Altar (Dec 19, 2012)

The Scenic View said:


> Well the kit sold...  now back to the drawing board *sigh*. Any suggestions?


Yes. Gretsch Catalina Club Jazz. Small, quiet, sweet sounding, cheap.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 19, 2012)

You could always email the guy about how they sound when you're playing softer stuff. 

Worst case scenario: they're not the drums for you
Best case scenario: they ARE the drums you're looking for, Stormtrooper


----------



## The Scenic View (Dec 19, 2012)

Altar, I would go for the Catalina Club but, I'm a 2 rack, 1/2 floor guy. Thanks tho.

Waffle, I will be trying a hyperdrive tomorrow (mind you the heads are old on this one), and I have seen a few pop up on the bay in good condition. So here's hoping that they could be for me!

What are people's thoughts on the concept series from pdp, drumcraft, ludwig's epic series, or a tama starclassic bubinga/birch?


----------

